# Guess That Color!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My "guesses" would be;
#1- bay with countershading
#2- paint/pinto pattern of some sort but others will know better
#3- bay with sabino
#4- tri-colored tobiano pinto
#5- bay/brown based horse with rabacino
#6- if he's not black then my guess would be smoky black


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

#3 is bay with rabicano
#4 is a chimera


The others I have no idea.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

#3: Bay and I would say rabicano except the tail is the only thing that would give it away. I'll have to go with a Gulastra Plume (apparently _thought_ to be a Sabino thing).

#4: I've seen that horse before. I believe he was a chimera?

I'm probably *waaaay* off base though.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

1 bay with counter shading
2. chestnut pinto with lots of different white genes working (at least tobiano, sabino, splash and possibly frame too)
3. Bay with galustra plume tail
4. Chimera
5. Brown horse with brindle striping
6. Chestnut Morgan


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

#6 is grey!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I think #3 is bay with a skunk tail


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Last one is palomino!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

OH and #5 is brindle


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

#6 Brown? He seems to have a little bit of lightness to his face and flanks.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

#1 & 3 are bay Arabians, I'd call #3 a Wild Bay, 2 & 4 are some kind of pinto, not even gonna start guessing on all those genetics, #5 is a brindle I think and #6 is a liver chestnut really really dark, I think?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ih I also think #2 is a piinto sabino. and #4 is chimeric


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

#1 Bay Dun Arab
#2 painted pony
#3 bay pinto Arab
#4 tri colored overo
# 5 Brindle
#6 Brown morgan


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

1 Bay dun
2 Tovero
3 Bay with gulastra plume
4 Tri colour pinto (chimeric)
5 Brindle
5 Liver chestnut
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd guess that 1 is either a bay or a dun?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

1. bay with countershading causing a dorsal stripe
2. Looks like a chestnut pinto... Taking a stab at it, splash, frame and sabino... Maybe (pinto markings are my nemesis)
3. Wild bay and sabino
4. Looks like a pinto chimera... Tobiano
5. Brindle/chimera 
6. Smokey black would be my first guess... But I am assuming that would be too simple... So I'll go with a chestnut with loads of countershading.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

1- Bay
2- Chestnut pinto (not sure which patterns... I still have a hard time when there's that much white)
3- Bay with sabino/gulastra plume
4- Tri-color tobiano (not sure if from chimerism or somatic mutation)
5- Brown with reverse brindle
6- Very sooty something... or possibly a very dark liver chestnut?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> 1- Bay
> 2- Chestnut pinto (not sure which patterns... I still have a hard time when there's that much white)
> 3- Bay with sabino/gulastra plume
> 4- Tri-color tobiano (not sure if from chimerism or somatic mutation)
> ...


I've never heard of a reverse brindle. looks like one DNA type inherited the grey gene, and the other didn't lol...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

#1 is seal brown
#2 chesnut based maximum sabino
#3 bay with gulastra plume
#4 Chimera. tri- color genetically 2 different horses. one bay, one black. with what looks to be tobiano.
#5 is a brindle of course 
#6 i want to say is a liver chesnut.

i did not look at anyone elses answers. going to compare after, so if the answers have already been posted, sorry!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> I've never heard of a reverse brindle. looks like one DNA type inherited the grey gene, and the other didn't lol...


Yeah, it describes brindling that is white on a darker coat- I'm not sure if it's an official term or any different genetically than the typical brindling (which is darker than the base coat). Some good pictures on this page -> Equine Color Genetics

It could be chimeric with one set of DNA having gray. I've never seen baby pictures of such horses to see if they were born with the white brindling or it developed later from a different color pattern (the pre-gray base color).


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Bay with counter shading no dun in full Arabians. 
2. Maybe max sabino he is similar to my max sabino except his Medicine Hat roaned out.
3. Sabino with gulustra plume.
4. Tobiano chimeric tri colored paint
5. Brindle chimera
6. His feet get lighter near the hooves so I'm gonna say a REALLY dark sooty chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

*Spoiler Alert!*

*Answers! Spoiler Alert!*

Great Guesses Everybody!!

Here is the answers: 
*#1* Bay Countershaded Arabian, Pure Arabs can't be dun
found here >> http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/ecg_basics4.html << 

*#2* is actually a Tovero! atleast thats what I was told 
found here >> http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/ecg_basics3.html#pinto << 

*#3* He/She is indeed a Bay Gustral Plume! which is a type of sabino. 
Forgot where I found this pic, but info on gustral plume on this great website >> http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/ecg_basics4.html <<

*#4* I would DIE for a horse with this color, hes a Chimera, a result of two genetic colors fusing together, this also sometimes creates a brindle.
Found Here >> http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/ecg_basics4.html <<

*#5* A reverse Brindle, may have other names, but that's how I know it  
Found Here >> http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/ecg_basics4.html <<

*#6* Here's the hard one, but a few got it, hes a Black Chestnut! (sometimes called Liver!)
Found Here >> http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/ecg_basics1.html <<


Thanks for all your participation! it was fun to read all the guesses!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> *#2* is actually a Tovero! atleast thats what I was told
> found here >> Equine Color Genetics <<


No, just no. "tovero" is an outdated and useless term that means "tobiano and some other pattern we can't be bothered with."


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> No, just no. "tovero" is an outdated and useless term that means "tobiano and some other pattern we can't be bothered with."


I don't understand that? Tovero is a horse displaying both tobiano and overo characteristics, what is wrong with that?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Because it covers _multiple_ different patterns that can be classified as "overo" one of which is lethal of homozygous form.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> I don't understand that? Tovero is a horse displaying both tobiano and overo characteristics, what is wrong with that?


"Tovero" is an outdated term that covers tobiano + any of the three overo genes (frame, splash, sabino) or combinations thereof. Say you wanted to breed your frame mare to a stallion and the only color description for that stallion was "he's tovero". You could very well end up with a lethal overo foal if the "tovero" stallion was tobiano + frame. It would be much more safe and genetically correct to say "this stallion is -- for tobiano and -- for frame/sabino/splash."


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Reno Bay said:


> "Tovero" is an outdated term that covers tobiano + any of the three overo genes (frame, splash, sabino) or combinations thereof. Say you wanted to breed your frame mare to a stallion and the only color description for that stallion was "he's tovero". You could very well end up with a lethal overo foal if the "tovero" stallion was tobiano + frame. It would be much more safe and genetically correct to say "this stallion is -- for tobiano and -- for frame/sabino/splash."


Agreed a friend of mine just learned that the hard way with the lethal white foal her mare just had. She didn't realize her mare and the stallion bred to we're Frame till I told her and by then it was already too late. And unfortunately the baby was born lethal as I feared it would be. Her lethal foal died almost immediately after it was born. 
This mare is all solid except the white on her face and a small white spot on her left side.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think there should be more education on Frame in paints to prevent sad cases such as that. The breeders of Frame Stallions should have to inform unsuspecting or uneducated mare owners of the possibility of lethal if two frame carriers are bred. My friend had no idea about frame till it was too late and the outcome was unfortunate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's not just in paint horses though. That's where part of the problem comes from. People think "my horse isn't a paint so I don't have to worry!" Which is so not true.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> It's not just in paint horses though. That's where part of the problem comes from. People think "my horse isn't a paint so I don't have to worry!" Which is so not true.


Yeah that's true I forgot to mention how frame can be hidden in solid marked horses. That's why it should be required in breeding horses. Though I know the many responsible breeders do test for OWLS and list it as positive or negative and more breeders should.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh I see, you know I never knew Overo covered Sabino, Splash _and_ frame, for some reason I thought Frame Overo was its own. I get it now! 
So what are the technical terms for Sabino & Splash? do they have Overo on them like Frame does?


----------

